# Cocktail Meatballs - right chili sauce?



## suziquzie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm trying these for the 1st time, I found a recipe for them at Allrecipes. Using grape jelly, "chili sauce" and mustard. I found chili sauce but I don't know if I bought the right one. I got Sriracha hot chili sauce..... is this going to be too hot for the kids or should I have gotten the la choy or whatever that said chili sauce for chicken. That was more of a sweet sauce and thought that may make it too sweet with the grape jelly. 

Or does anyone have thier own version to share? My husband loves them, I've never made them, I'm not a meatball fan.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2007)

That may be too hot.  I think that recipe calls for the Heinz chili sauce that is a highly seasoned ketchup-type sauce.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 6, 2007)

I also think it would be too hot.  I use Heinz.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 6, 2007)

I have made this recipe and it does mean the Heinz "ketchup" variety.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 6, 2007)

So would that be near the ketchup? I was so excited to shop the newly expanded international foods aisle!!! Bummer!!!   
The sriracha smells really good!!!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> So would that be near the ketchup? I was so excited to shop the newly expanded international foods aisle!!! Bummer!!!
> The sriracha smells really good!!!


 
Keep the Sriracha, it's delicious.  You will find many uses for it in recipes and as a condiment.  Try it on scambled eggs, in soups, etc.

But everyone is right -- the chili sauce in question is basically ketchup but thicker.  It's right next to the ketchup in the store.


----------

